# Ruger EC9s Magazines



## doublek03 (10 mo ago)

Bought my first Ruger EC9s for my conceal carry weapon. I am very well pleased with it. Light weight and shoots great. But I was wondering if the magazine for it must be made by Ruger or can I buy a cheaper equivalent? I bought a two pack 7 rounds for $50.00. Any help or suggestions? Thanks guys.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

doublek03 said:


> Bought my first Ruger EC9s for my conceal carry weapon. I am very well pleased with it. Light weight and shoots great. But I was wondering if the magazine for it must be made by Ruger or can I buy a cheaper equivalent? I bought a two pack 7 rounds for $50.00. Any help or suggestions? Thanks guys.


I don't know if ProMag makes them for that model or not. I would say you did pretty well on a two-pack for 50 bucks. I also have an EC9S, shot it this morning along side my G43X, and have three magazines for the Ruger...I had to buy them locally, for 29.99$ each. 

Besides, ProMag usually sucks anyways.


----------



## armoredman (Oct 14, 2021)

Correction - ProMag ALWAYS sucks...


----------



## corneileous (Feb 17, 2018)

Even though all my magazines are branded by the same company as the pistol they go to but I bought my cousins wife a pro mag magazine for her pistol and it seems to work just fine.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

armoredman said:


> Correction - ProMag ALWAYS sucks...


Lol...was trying to be nice.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

corneileous said:


> Even though all my magazines are branded by the same company as the pistol they go to but I bought my cousins wife a pro mag magazine for her pistol and it seems to work just fine.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh, they can at times. Years ago, I had a Bersa Thunder 380, and along with the one Bersa mag, I picked up two ProMags. One worked like a champ, the other one wasn't worth a crap.


----------

